# Most over exaggerated jump.



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

It thought it would be nice to hold a compeition for all those showjumpers and cross country people out there.

enter up to 2 horses in this compeition, must be you riding. 
Hieght of fence doesnt matter, its on how much higher your horse or pony is jumping the fence.
It does not go on how the rider is jumping(eg, style)
the photos will then be put into a pole and then will be voted for the most over exaggerated jumper.
Final entires will be on 16th july 09. 
poll will be placed on 17th july 09.
final poll voting will be on 24th July 09. 


Hope you enjoy.


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

I own this pictures, by the way - I'm just not home to scan it.

My Mare Pumpkin and I


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Hmmm, I wonder if I have any pictures that would quallify? I have to go look...

This one is sorta blurry











Ahh ha ha ha ha ha! I remember this one clear as day! Blurry too...I don't have that great of pictures.


----------



## madisonfriday (Apr 3, 2009)

This is from last night DONT laugh at my EQ I just back into jumping


----------



## vbrill (Jul 8, 2009)

that's the horse I was was training until the start of this month these pics are two years old and he would fly over a pole on the ground


----------



## vbrill (Jul 8, 2009)

barefoot said:


> I own this pictures, by the way - I'm just not home to scan it.
> 
> My Mare Pumpkin and I


You've ridden at flatlands?!? thats where my old instructor rides!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Brillant photos... =]


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Lets just say we got a little long on this one and I just went along for the ride:











Pradas first attempt at a ditch - jump across not up and over....


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Here is my girl, look where the pole over the barrels is and how high she is jumping.:lol:


----------



## Solo (Jul 16, 2008)

I wasn't sure if we could post a picture with no rider, so I'm sorry if we weren't supposed to. Unfortunately I don't have anyone who wants to come take pictures of me riding so I take pictures of my boy all by myself. This is Indy jumping earlier this spring.


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

omg CAN i STEAL indY

She is so cute!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh - it was just brought to my attention that the OP of this thread starts contests, but never finishes them.


----------



## breeze (Jun 4, 2009)

that looks cool


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> Oh - it was just brought to my attention that the OP of this thread starts contests, but never finishes them.


Hmmm
Results never posted

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/photo-compeition-everyone-28695/

All of the below are additional contests

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/showname-please-30318/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/best-coloured-31273/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/horse-i-most-want-take-home-30914/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/most-over-exaggerated-jump-31267/

Now contests are nice but I prefer to enter those where I feel they will be taken seriously and completed.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm not riding but oh well:
Cody Jumping on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

^^ 13 hand pony! About 2'9.


----------



## Solo (Jul 16, 2008)

Jody111 - Thanks! Indy is my baby. He's just like a giant teddy bear. *Runs off to put a padlock on Indys paddock*.  Prada is your horse right? LOVE her. I'll trade? Hahaha. 

MIEventer - That's a bummer because I really thought Indy might have a shot at winning. I've never won a contest before. Oh well... maybe next time.

We could designate our own judges and finish it ourselves. 

Ha. Ha.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i will result these, but photo compeition for everyone i couldnt as my computer will not let me link up to that sit, and showname wasnt a compeition it was just advice and suggestions, best coloured hasnt finished yet, the horse i most want to take home hhasnt finished yet, and nor has this one. sorry if you think im being lazy and just cant be bothered to result them, i love judging competitions, indi is so cute, love it =]


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

"FOund Indy hidden in paddock.... runs home to get trailer and bolt cutters....." seriously he gorgeous! and yes pradas my baby ....


----------



## Solo (Jul 16, 2008)

That was pretty funny Jody not going to lie.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Not an entry but my boy hates to touch jumps.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

those are great, certainly in the running


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Hmmm will this do?


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I wish this was clear, it's so blurry:-(

This jump is so huge, I don't know how he managed to clear it!:lol:


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

no more picture enteries will be excepted a new poll thread with the following pictures will be placed into a new thread in the photo forum topic bit.. good luck to you all.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

just to inform younon of the non riden photos would save on to my computer so i am just going to say ridden photos now, im so sorry but both of you horses are lovely.


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)




----------

